# healthier alternative to pediasure



## pooppants (Dec 3, 2007)

For several reasons my pediatrician has recommended I boost my 13 month old's calories with a can of pediasure a day to see if this will help with her growth. She is a big breast feeder and is starting to eat more solids but was iugr and not doing what she should be doing growth wise
i agree tthat what we are doing now is not working and am willing to try something that will help
my daughter thinks the pediasure is gross - any one else experience this?
i have tried putting oil and butter in the solids she does eat without much success
thanks


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

coconut milk smoothies w/rice protein powder? more carbs? nut butters?


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I agree with veganf. Try making smoothies with lots of good stuff in them. http://mangobounce.blogspot.com/2007...ice-cream.html I saw this blog and you might find it interesting/helpful.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I second the high nutrition/high fat smoothie idea. There is a good thread around here somewhere that I will try to find for you with recipes.

I have to put in my two cents about pediasure. Be careful with that stuff. My son has SID and was a horrible eater and a horrible breastfeeder. After a year of struggles with breastfeeding, I let him wean. We supplemented with Pediasure .. he was healthy as can be, grew like mad and all was well ..

EXCEPT he didin't want to eat anything, ever. Only drink pediasure. It became a huge problem and the majority of his nutrition came from pediasure, he rarely even snacked. It was so damn expensive! Plus have you seen the ingredient list??? I tried everything to get him to eat, but he was hooked on the stuff.

I was ready to pay for private feeding therapy when the day after his 5th b'day he decided to start trying food and never looked back. He's been eating a wonderful, healthy diet for well over a year now with no pediasure.

But I have to say, I wish I had NEVER, EVER gotten started on that stuff. I thought I could put a little weight on him, ease my mind until I could get him eating better. I had no idea he would get hooked on it and only want that as his food. Hindsight is 20/20 and I wish I had tried some good smoothie recipes before cracking open a can of pediasure.










I'll see if I can find that recipe thread for you later.


----------

